# MAD MONSTER PARTY in Charlotte March 23-25th



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

This actually looks like a pretty cool convention. LOTS of cool guests and some good vendors. I am talking to the organizers about putting on a zombie walk at the event. Hope to see a few of you there...

www.themadmonsterparty.com


----------



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

The guest list has just been updated...

http://www.themadmonsterparty.com/guests.html


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow, finally something close to me. I will have to beg the hubby.


----------



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

Coming up THIS WEEK with a final guest list that is nothing short of stellar for a first year con....


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Yea, I saw that advertised in the Friday Charlotte Observer. I checked out the web page and was kind of overwhelmed.
Looks like a lot of the events are geared toward the younger crowd, not old coots like me. LOL The Midnight Horror Show sounds pretty cool.
I see it also says that all of the celebrities charge a fee for an autograph.


----------

